# Hello fellow halloweeners



## brideoffrankenstein (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,I'm new on here. I'm really excited to get started on learning new tricks and ideas from everyone on here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, bride


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiya!

And FYI, I am _not_ a wenner.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Bride! I know you will have fun here.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome!!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally got my wife to Join. Hi ya babe! ( see folks my name is Frank so you see why she picked the name haha )


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonjour et Bienvenue sur le forum, mon ami!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the wild ride known as HauntForum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum you will like it here!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------

